# Dogs and chickens



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone else have other pets that like their chickens?? My puppy loves our chickens, he is a newfoundland/border collie cross, i started him out at 6wks old, i took him out inside the coop with me and told him to lay by the door, now a year later it is his habit, he will come in the coop and lay by the door while the chickens climb on him and peck at his tail, the only bad thing is my chickens are not afraid of dogs and my sister's dog was visiting and didnt understand that the chickens are also members of our family and she killed one of them, now i dont let the chickens out when she is here. Our old dog that died last winter also loved the chickens, he was a newfie mix too. Im very glad that our pup loves them because he is also protective of them, he will chase anything (even the neighbors cat) away from the coop!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My rat terrier Izzabelle loved the girls ... when they were small.  Used to go up to each one and stick her nose on them at least once a day. Never let anything near them. My German Shep is their babysitter when the girls are in the yard to play. Takes her job very seriously. Plays with my RIR Abbie sometimes too. Abbie loves to sneak up on her and pop her one. Funny to watch them play back and forth. SOMEday I WILL get it on video!!! Keep trying but of course, they don't wait till I have the camera on hand.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

We have two german shepherds. I can't say that my dogs_ like_ chickens, but they are trained to leave them alone. On the other hand, my waterfowl are in love with my dogs. Unlike the chickens, the waterfowl spend their days within our fenced yard. Whenever the dogs are out the ducks and geese follow them everywhere. Depending on how mischievious my gander is feeling, he will try to play with the dogs and gets ignored; even when he's tugging on the dog's tail. 
Yesterday evening I had a moment of panic when a young stray showed up while my birds were all out free ranging together. My geese and ducks ran right up to him, wanting to play. I personally think, with the exception of their own livestock guardian dog, that it's best for poultry to maintain a certain fear of dogs. Our GSDs are highly trained and wouldn't hurt the birds, but on rare occasions strays do show up. I don't want my birds getting the idea that every dog is a friendly dog.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

lbcoats, I would love to see pics of your Newfy's!
We had 1 and he was the best dog we ever had. I miss him everyday.


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

your just going to have to attach the camara to your hand! lol, i would love to see them playing!


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

both of mine are mixed breed, my old man Shorty passed away last year, very hard on us he was newfie and lab, our new guy we got from a rescue approx 3wks after Shorty passed, he is newfie and we think border collie, not really sure, the rescue said newfie for sure and maybe mastiff, NOT big enough for mastiff! We had to keep Shorty shaved down, too much hair, Angus is starting to get that way. Hope you enjoy the picts!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Found this pic for you lbcoats !


----------



## Michaela (Nov 12, 2012)

We have a 7 year old Pit Bull that has been very good with my babies. She will sniff them a lot and sometimes chase them. It's funny when I let the chicks out in the kitchen and they go over to her food dish she will try to chase them until I call her name then she will lie down and watch them. Also when I give treats to the chicks i have to include her too and she patiently waits for her turn!


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

Thankyou! What a great Pict!!


----------

